# No Bake Cookies and Deserts



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I like chocolate and only use cam dry cocoa when I cook because its cheap and last longer than bars.

But I need some desert recipies.

I have one with rolled oats,p-nut butter,chocolate,butter, vanilia extract,sugar.

Hubby is'nt too fond of it though.Any ideas?He likes fudge brownies and coconut type sweets.

I did make good fudge,but now can't make it right for some reason.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I love those no-bake cookies!  For an added taste sensation, add about 1/4 cup of coconut. MMMMM


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just googled no bake cookies and found lots of results--not all choc and peanut butter.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

snappy1 said:


> I just googled no bake cookies and found lots of results--not all choc and peanut butter.


 Good for you ,Snappy.I can google.But the problem comes when I try to pull up the site.I have an very out dated system.Most have gone to Windows 7 or 8 whatever and I get bumped off or it won't pull it up at all.

I'm thinking about just getting off line.I have better ways to spend money on things we really need right now so I'm not spending it on a new computer.

There still are some sites I can go to,but then again,this site is about preparing and I don't have problems here'yet'.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Meerkat! I've got windows xp I think. Only other thing I can think is to use one at the library and pay for prints.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

snappy1 said:


> Sorry Meerkat! I've got windows xp I think. Only other thing I can think is to use one at the library and pay for prints.


 Thats ok,don't have time to make cookies now anyway.


----------

